# Pioneer Conversions (Chicago, IL)



## Skemcin (Jun 16, 2008)

A group of active Electric Vehicle enthusiasts, who believe in reasonable cost EV (Electric Vehicle) conversions as a means of transportaton.

Pioneer Conversions
12305 South New Avenue, Suite N
Lemont, IL 60439
Phone: 630-243-6616
Fax: 630-243-6582
http://www.pioneerconversions.com/


----------

